# Mushrooms, Walnuts, Crackers TNT



## kadesma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here we go with the mushrooms Hope you will like this. I plan to make this for Thanksgiving.In a heavy skillet melt 4 Tab. of butter over med heat. Add 4 cups of chopped mushrooms any kind will do.Add 1/2 cup chopped green onions I use just the white but the green might be pretty. now add 1/4 tea. dry thyme. Cook stirring til green onions start to become transparent, about 5-8 min. Add salt and 1/3 cup of sherry cook til the liquid is almost evaporated.Remove from the heat cool, mix in 8 oz. soft cream cheese and the mushroom mixture. Stir to blend. Mix in 1 cup finely chopped toasted walnuts in a large bowl. Now add in 1/4 cup parsley (fresh)  and Tabasco to taste.put in pretty serving dish or crock. Chill covered at least 2 hrs. Sprinkle top with chives and serve with your favorite crackers.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh, yum!!!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh yum! Must try this, mushrooms and cheese. It can only be good


----------



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, yum!!!


 


Snip 13 said:


> Oh yum! Must try this, mushrooms and cheese. It can only be good


 YES,YES,YES I'm going shopping today and plan to make some of these, was going to use butter but remembered the duck fat I have in the frig. So dinner tonight will have these mushrooms and nuts in duck fat...EMMMmmm
kades (ma)


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 16, 2012)

kadesma said:


> YES,YES,YES I'm going shopping today and plan to make some of these, was going to use butter but remembered the duck fat I have in the frig. So dinner tonight will have these mushrooms and nuts in duck fat...EMMMmmm
> kades (ma)


 
Good thing I'm not on a diet, you'll make a terrible diet buddy


----------



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Good thing I'm not on a diet, you'll make a terrible diet buddy


 Oh I'd be a fairly good one. I weigh 109 now and my family squakes about how skinny I am. I eat very little now and I feel dialysis has a lot to do with it. But diet not anymore but I love helping people who want to eat less.
With your diet restrictions now you will loose you watch and see. I do like eating all the heavy things and greens in the morning, so that by evening I'm full
kades (ma)


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 16, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Oh I'd be a fairly good one. I weigh 109 now and my family squakes about how skinny I am. I eat very little now and I feel dialysis has a lot to do with it. But diet not anymore but I love helping people who want to eat less.
> With your diet restrictions now you will loose you watch and see. I do like eating all the heavy things and greens in the morning, so that by evening I'm full
> kades (ma)


 
Oh dear, I don't want to lose weight  I was 10kg's under weight, only just recently reached a healthy weight again. 
I've always been thin but I was really bad for about 3 years. Couldn't gain weight no matter what I tried. I have found that I'm eating a lot less lately and my pants are a bit loose. 
I was shopping in the kids department a year ago, I'm a US size 6 now.
I can buy big girl pants


----------



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Oh dear, I don't want to lose weight  I was 10kg's under weight, only just recently reached a healthy weight again.
> I've always been thin but I was really bad for about 3 years. Couldn't gain weight no matter what I tried. I have found that I'm eating a lot less lately and my pants are a bit loose.
> I was shopping in the kids department a year ago, I'm a US size 6 now.
> I can buy big girl pants


 That's a nice size 6 I'm a 4 now but that is why I dialyze 3 days a week. it keeps me down and I'm not heavy and feel so much better than before.
kades (ma)


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 16, 2012)

kadesma said:


> That's a nice size 6 I'm a 4 now but that is why I dialyze 3 days a week. it keeps me down and I'm not heavy and feel so much better than before.
> kades (ma)


 
Size 4 isn't bad either, I'm pretty tall so it's too small for my frame. I was a size 10-11 kiddies or I just bought size 2 and had them taken in. 
My 10 yr old Daughter is wearing my old clothes now, had to shorten the long pants. At least I had money when I bought them, she's chuffed since all my clothes were designer labels.
I'm happy being this size, I have breasts again


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 17, 2012)

What a lovely mix of ingredients, thanks Kades


----------



## kadesma (Nov 17, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> What a lovely mix of ingredients, thanks Kades


 glad you like this one kylie
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 17, 2012)

I do, thanks Kades...and Steve wil love the mushrooms


----------

